# first time getting a sub, quick question



## hollowpoint (Jul 2, 2011)

hey,

Ok so I've never gotten a subwoofer before so I'm still a bit fuzzy on all the technical details...

Anyways, I just bought a subwoofer and amp combo kit on amazon and the ratings for the amp and sub seem to be different so I'm unclear as to whether or not they can be safely put together cause they are different rating, but at the same time I think they should work as they were sold together.

Heres the amazon package I bought: 
www [dot] amazon [dot] com/Package-Bridgeable-Amplifier-Controls-Subwoofer/dp/B004X8S4RQ

Heres the sub specs:
www [dot] sonicelectronix [dot] com/item_33190_Autotek-M12D4.html

Heres the amp specs:
www [dot] caraudiodeals [dot] com/legacy-la1889-p-3585.html

sorry about avoiding the link filter but i felt it the info provided by the links was necessary to help explain my situation

Anyways my main question is, will these two work together with out the sub blowing and if so, how should it be wired?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you could have found better products for similar price. Just fyi.

That amp is hugely overrated. It might do 500-600 watts RMS @ 2ohm. Maybe.

You should read up on amp power and how amp power relates to a subwoofers potential to use that power.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 2, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> I think you could have found better products for similar price. Just fyi.
> 
> That amp is hugely overrated. It might do 500-600 watts RMS @ 2ohm. Maybe.
> 
> You should read up on amp power and how amp power relates to a subwoofers potential to use that power.


So the amp should be safe to use with the sub?

Also regarding the better products, what would you recommend? I went with the one I posted cause it seemed ok for the price, but I'm not sure which products are good/ better for the lower price.

Also where might I find said info regarding the amp power?
I tried Google-ing it but I got lost as I wasn't sure about what I was looking for.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, they will work together.

The products I have in mind are better quality, not necessarily louder.
Sub Fi 10" Amp, used on CL -M350 Install kit PG
_Total, $135_


Searching is key. If you have a question you can find the answer here.

*For instance*
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...head-room-do-you-guys-have-your-speakers.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uestion-dumb/71298-overpowering-speakers.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...higher-rms-amp-lower-rms-sub.html#post1296432
Speaker selection and amp power ratings


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for the help man, last thing, how do you tell if the rating is over inflated like you said?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, it's not exact because calculations would have to be done knowing exact values, which we do not.

So, as a guessing method: Take the fuse rating (2x40 Amp Maxi Type Fuse), multiply by 12 volts, then multiply by .8 (or take 80%) = a guess at output. Guess low for cheaper amps and higher for others (some good amps put out more power than they advertise).

The reason it stood out is 3000w/12v = 250Amps. Long long way from 80Amps.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 2, 2011)

well thats good to know. ^_^ so its should be around 500w-600w, and my sub is rated for ~500w rms, I guess Ill just start low and slowly increase the bass untill I know what is safe to play at. I know over powering the amp leads to audio clipping, but does the speaker make any distorted noises if its being over powered? or is it not noticeable untill after its too late?


----------

